# 365 Day challenge 2013



## Justman1020

So, everyone does those "30 day photo challenges" where they take a new picture every day, but, I want to try to expand on that, so, 365 day photo challenge anyone?

Starting tomorrow, I am encouraging everyone to take one photo a day, and upload it, with any camera you have. Whether it's that cell phone shot from the day or the 5dmkiii you just purchased, take a picture every day for the next year, upload it here and share it. Make it a photo FROM that day, and share it, try to make it have something to do with your day. 

(PS, I am expecting a LOT of firework photo's from day 1 for those who decide to participate since it's New Years and they will be everywhere...or maybe pictures of alcohol?)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Oh, it's that good ol' 365 time of year!


----------



## lefty_logan

I am doing it and will be posting on a tumblr I created for it. I will post the tumblr if anybody wants.


----------



## KmH

I wanna see some completed *2012* - 365 day photo collections.
We hear about the beginning, but never get to see the end. 

I would even settle for a *2012* - 90 day photo collection..... :lmao:


----------



## 480sparky

KmH said:


> I wanna see some completed *2012* - 365 day photo collections...........



But....... 2012 had *366* days.  :er:


----------



## sm4him

Justman1020 said:


> So, everyone does those "30 day photo challenges" where they take a new picture every day, but, I want to try to expand on that, so, 365 day photo challenge anyone?
> 
> Starting tomorrow, I am encouraging everyone to take one photo a day, and upload it, with any camera you have. Whether it's that cell phone shot from the day or the 5dmkiii you just purchased, take a picture every day for the next year, upload it here and share it. Make it a photo FROM that day, and share it, try to make it have something to do with your day.
> 
> (PS, I am expecting a LOT of firework photo's from day 1 for those who decide to participate since it's New Years and they will be everywhere...or maybe pictures of alcohol?)



I didn't even make it through ONE WEEK of a 30-day challenge last year...I don't think I have the attention span for a 365-day challenge.


----------



## Justman1020

KmH said:


> I wanna see some completed *2012* - 365 day photo collections.
> We hear about the beginning, but never get to see the end.
> 
> I would even settle for a *2012* - 90 day photo collection..... :lmao:



IM Going to make it through all 365 days! Haha, you should try it to 



lefty_logan said:


> I am doing it and will be posting on a tumblr I created for it. I will post the tumblr if anybody wants.



Just post the photo's here to, thats what this thread is for.



sm4him said:


> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, everyone does those "30 day photo challenges" where they take a new picture every day, but, I want to try to expand on that, so, 365 day photo challenge anyone?
> 
> Starting tomorrow, I am encouraging everyone to take one photo a day, and upload it, with any camera you have. Whether it's that cell phone shot from the day or the 5dmkiii you just purchased, take a picture every day for the next year, upload it here and share it. Make it a photo FROM that day, and share it, try to make it have something to do with your day.
> 
> (PS, I am expecting a LOT of firework photo's from day 1 for those who decide to participate since it's New Years and they will be everywhere...or maybe pictures of alcohol?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even make it through ONE WEEK of a 30-day challenge last year...I don't think I have the attention span for a 365-day challenge.
Click to expand...



you can do it!!!!


----------



## sm4him

Justman1020 said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even make it through ONE WEEK of a 30-day challenge last year...I don't think I have the attention span for a 365-day challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can do it!!!!
Click to expand...


Nah...I subscribe to the old saying: "If at first you don't succeed, try, try again. Then give up. No use being a dang fool about it." :lmao:
Seriously, the chance of me remembering to do ANYthing for 365 days in a row is just not good.  Except maybe showering and brushing my teeth. And days when I have a migraine, even THAT might not happen. 

EDIT: I'm all for the idea, I can't wait to see what you, and others, come up with, Every. Single. Day for an entire year. But really, I'm too old for it. The sheer IDEA of doing something every day for an entire year just makes me want to take a nap.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Justman1020 said:


> IM Going to make it through all 365 days!



That's what they ALL say. 

Then slowly, they drop like flies, silently, never to be heard from again, hiding in shame, fearing the great "I told you so's".


----------



## mishele

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM Going to make it through all 365 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they ALL say.
> 
> Then slowly, they drop like flies, silently, never to be heard from again, hiding in shame, fearing the great "I told you so's".
Click to expand...

I'm doin it!!!


----------



## Justman1020

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM Going to make it through all 365 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they ALL say.
> 
> Then slowly, they drop like flies, silently, never to be heard from again, hiding in shame, fearing the great "I told you so's".
Click to expand...


so, if i make it through all 365 days, can i send you a PM Saying "I told you so..." ??


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Did you ever wonder why we don't get any threads at the END of the year with a link to their "blog" with jumps for joy upon completion, telling us what an AMAZING experience it was?


----------



## mishele

Justman1020 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM Going to make it through all 365 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they ALL say.
> 
> Then slowly, they drop like flies, silently, never to be heard from again, hiding in shame, fearing the great "I told you so's".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so, if i make it through all 365 days, can i send you a PM Saying "I told you so..." ??
Click to expand...

Send me one too, please!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Justman1020 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM Going to make it through all 365 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they ALL say.
> 
> Then slowly, they drop like flies, silently, never to be heard from again, hiding in shame, fearing the great "I told you so's".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so, if i make it through all 365 days, can i send you a PM Saying "I told you so..." ??
Click to expand...


Sure, if you stick around that long.


----------



## Justman1020

Dont worry I will still be here....

day 1.


----------



## amolitor

I did a 52 a couple years ago. I think I hit 50 of the weeks, and was pretty pleased with the results.

I've seen some completed 365s out there, but they wind up being mostly filler. It's tough.


----------



## SCraig

KmH said:


> I wanna see some completed *2012* - 365 day photo collections.
> We hear about the beginning, but never get to see the end.
> 
> I would even settle for a *2012* - 90 day photo collection..... :lmao:




Here's One a week I did from 10/1/2011 through 10/1/2012.  That was enough for me.


----------



## IByte

My ADHD does not allow me to take photos like that :/.


----------



## gconnoyer

I would think that a month or 52 week challenge would be better. Like amolitor said, it starts to be just filler shots to get to the next day.


----------



## Justman1020

Day 2
Halloween comes early.... (I wish)


----------



## Justman1020

Visiting with family:: day 3


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

The Photographer's Eye: Composition and Design for Better Digital Photos by Michael Freeman


----------



## Justman1020

While I appreciate the gesture, the last two photos were both taken with an iPhone and they were just snapshots of my day.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Oh, so your 365 is more about the challenge rather than the creative growth?


----------



## Justman1020

It's more about the discipline of being willing to use a camera every day, as well as keeping a way of showing what I do each day for the next year or so...(which with my life can get pretty boring at times) i am we'll aware of the fact that the composition of those photos is not very good.


----------



## Justman1020

day 4, photo shoot with my sister and nephew.


----------



## Justman1020

Work.


----------



## pixmedic

ah, I see now. its the 365 day SNAPSHOT challenge.


----------



## Justman1020

From church today. The cross outside of our church.


----------



## Justman1020

Day 7.


----------



## Justman1020

Joker.
day 8.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

This last one is under-exposed, and the one before is OOF.


----------



## Redeyejedi

this...
my problem is not hitting shutter button 365 times, or even 90 or 30....it's finding 365 worthy subjects AND having my camera with me AND making the shot. for me, it should be about growth, and seeing progression from one week to the next.


----------



## amolitor

It's whatever you make of it. We certainly don't set the "rules" for what a P365 ought to be. It's his (I assume OP is male) project, let him do it in peace, eh?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Because this is the forum for technical challenges, such as focusing and exposure control.

Perhaps it should be moved to the "Just for Fun" section?


----------



## amolitor

Photo Assignments
and
Technical Challenges

I'd say this thread fits into one of those two categories pretty well. ETA: Well, it DID before we started peeing all over the poor guy's parade. Which I am going to stop doing right now.


----------



## Justman1020

Edit of a phphoto and thanks amolitor


----------



## Luke345678

If you actuall do manage to do all 365 days, just wow.... (in a good way)


----------



## Justman1020

One of my photos got blown to20x30 today. I love it. 

Heres the original::


----------



## Justman1020

Im just super excited because I got a new bag today.


----------



## Justman1020

Sunflower.


----------



## Justman1020

3 month progression shoot for a friend.

day 13.


----------



## Justman1020

Stairs


----------



## Justman1020

Did some long exposure today.


----------



## Justman1020

Shadow heart!


----------



## Justman1020

Mexican coke!


----------



## Justman1020

The event i did ran past midnight so i am going to do a two for one.


----------



## Bo4key

Justman1020 said:


> View attachment 32943
> The event i did ran past midnight so i am going to do a two for one.



On camera flash is way to harsh in these.


----------



## tuala

This is the first year my ADD has allowed me to attempt the 365 challenge- but I'm going to stick it out, even if I miss some days... Weeks... You get the point. 

The theme for today was Photograph a Doorway. I threw in two. Just for the record, my Sony a55 has sat on auto focus since I got it.. Hopefully it won't stay that way. 

Disclaimer: I'm heading to newb/intro section now


----------



## Justman1020

It wasnt the on camera. It was bounced. The problem is it was so dark in there that I had to work with what I had and there was nowhere to set up a flash. This was an external flash mounted on top and bounced.


----------



## Justman1020

Shot from church today.


----------



## Justman1020




----------



## Justman1020

Old headphones..


----------



## Justman1020

These things are all over our front yard right now.


----------



## Justman1020

Iphone 5.


----------



## Bo4key

Justman1020 said:


> View attachment 33700
> 
> Iphone 5.



If these things are "all over your front yard right now", why would you take a picture of one in such bad shape?  Even if it's just a snap shot with an iPhone?

Also, maybe search the web a bit for ideas for composing flower shots. Straight on is so overdone and boring. 


On a better note, in the non-iPhone shot, I like the brightness and color of the flower and it's well exposed. The bokeh is also nice and, in terms of the rule of thirds, the composition is pleasing.


----------



## Justman1020

I know it's not a good photo at all but I'm excited. We are in the Everglades taking star trail photos


----------



## Justman1020

Soooo many Mosquitos! Ah well. My favorite picture from this outing (and yes it was taken after midnight, so technically it counts for the 26th)


----------



## Justman1020




----------



## Justman1020




----------



## Justman1020

Im leaving the hard rock and this is on the elevator roof. I thought it looked cool.


----------



## Justman1020

VIP


----------



## Justman1020

Only In south florida...


----------



## Justman1020




----------



## Justman1020

The only argument I ever need against uv filters. A friend called me up and told me he dropped his lens....I see that.


----------



## Justman1020

Building a light box.


----------



## mishele

Where's the creativity?!!!
CaptureYour365 | Idea List


----------



## manaheim

And here we see why 365 day photo challenges are an utter waste of time, almost every time.

There are two common results...

1. Pointless crappy shots that were forced because "I gotta take a picture today! It's part of my challenge!"
2. People give up and drop off.

I'd like to say creativity can't be forced, but I don't think that's correct.  What I can probably say is that if creativity exists exclusively because it was forced, then you are going to get poor creativity... and if you persist, it only gets worse.  And as you produce worse results, you're likely to get frustrated and think you suck.  If you think you suck, you're likely to give up entirely and sell your camera gear cheap on ebay.

Actually... I think everyone should do them.  I need a new lens.


----------



## Justman1020

Beautiful car


----------



## TCampbell

Justman1020 said:


> Beautiful car



MUCH better!  The point is to stretch both your ability to notice good subjects and your technique.  You're not really gaining in experience to shoot something that we all know is beneath your skill level just so you can check off the day.

This thread started out with some creative shots, but I can see in some of your recent shots that it looks like you're struggling for ideas but you haven't given up.

If your having difficulty finding subjects, considering searching for subjects with a specific goal.  Sometimes I look for subjects with strong "leading" lines and direction.  Sometimes I look for subjects with specific color balance combinations (e.g. blue/gold, green/pink, etc.).  This sort of puts your brain in the mode where it gets used to noticing when something around you "works".

You can make a list of things such as:

color balance
leading lines
rhythm
texture
high contrast
low contrast
strength
softness
...
then start adding emotions & moods such as
solitude
abandonment
happiness
dispair
wonder
anger
surprise
...

Then you need to decide if you want to shoot with a documentary style (not staged shots... you're just identifying these things and shooting them as they happen) OR whether staging & creating the shot is the way you want to go.  Both are good goals and having experience doing both are good skills.


----------



## amolitor

The point of a Project365 is whatever the person doing it makes it about.

Sometimes it's just about using the camera every day, not about creativity. Maybe they just want to develop the habit is Having The Camera With Them, and this is a way to do that. Maybe it's about learning to see the world as a series of rectangular slices, and you gotta take a lot of bad ones to sort out what the good ones are. Maybe it's about deliberately taking bad ones, so you can study them and ask yourself why they're bad.


----------



## mishele

Maybe...:er:


----------



## Justman1020

Today was an.....experience.


----------



## Justman1020




----------



## Justman1020

I picked up this thing for 100$ today. With the lens, and the battery grip and two batteries and the charger. It's a 10d. Meh.


----------



## Justman1020

I


----------



## Justman1020

And with that, I am going out of town to Disney Friday and universal Saturday so i am not sure what the Internet connection situation is going to be so i may end up posting 3 photos on Sunday (one from Friday one from sat and one from sun) no doubt there will be plenty of photos to chose from after this trip.


----------



## Justman1020

Friday. We got stuck on the dino ride at animal kingdom. I know it's under exposed.


----------



## Justman1020

Sat. Was mardi gras.


----------



## Justman1020

Sunday morning. I shut down universal.


----------



## Justman1020

Yesterday

twd anyone?


----------



## Justman1020

And my newest purchase.


----------



## Bo4key

Justman1020 said:


> View attachment 35875
> 
> And my newest purchase.



Looks like you got a good deal. 

So is this thread basically a daily photo diary?


----------



## Justman1020

My ipad has been out of commission. :/ technology flaw.


----------



## Justman1020

And today's::

Home made light box.


----------



## Justman1020

4 month photos.


----------



## aponi

doing this on another website - still hanging in there though


----------



## Justman1020

Yea, I've been in the process of moving, and working LONG days. (I am currently shooting the Honda classic golf tournament in Florida...) so I have been using my camera every day, for work, but not uploading. :/ it's rough with me moving.


----------



## PhotographerHQ

Did you just move to the Jupiter area?


----------



## Justman1020

Im in the Coral Springs area but im working near the Jupiter area (obviously) since thats where the tournament is and they are paying me decent money to be there.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Justman1020 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM Going to make it through all 365 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they ALL say.
> 
> Then slowly, they drop like flies, silently, never to be heard from again, hiding in shame, fearing the great "I told you so's".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so, if i make it through all 365 days, can i send you a PM Saying "I told you so..." ??
Click to expand...


So, how did it go? I never got a PM.


----------



## amolitor

Wow, you held on to that for like 9 months? What an ass.


----------



## runnah

amolitor said:


> Wow, you held on to that for like 9 months? What an ass.



Worth it


----------



## Rick58

Like the executioner watching the clock...LOL


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

amolitor said:


> Wow, you held on to that for like 9 months? What an ass.



Awww...Andy. Don't be hatin'. You have to admire my stick-to-it-tiveness.


----------

